# you ever know when its just over?



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Today I came into work and seeing a "note" from the owner was the last straw. Im putting my two weeks notice in at the end of tomorrow (at our meeting). 

Sadly this means 90% of my income will be gone so its going to be a race to find a new job (doing just about anything I don't care what) 

I hate to even ask this but if anyone feels they would like to help me keep TGS running (about 20.00 a month so not major but I won't have it) please contact me and I will accept PayPal donations to keep the forum online. I will do everything in my power to keep it running regardless but for a couple months it might be touch and go. 

Im sorry to put TGS in jeopardy like this but I need to do what's best for me as a human being. I hope you can understand.

Stacey


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sorry about the job... I know how that feels, I had to quit a job I loved a couple of years ago.. but I figured if I wanted to remain friends with the 'boss' I could no longer work for her... That's really hard to get thru.... I hope you find a new job soon


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well im treated like a machine (as another friend put it) and I want to be able to develop relationships with my clients and they encourage that in words but in action its not allowed - im tired of it. He now has my easy going boss cursing at us because she is frustrated. Im sorry but I don't deserve that and neither do my coworkers! 

Its been building for over a year now. So its best I move on before I do something I regret.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

My last job sounded so much like that! They were actually computer timing our bathroom breaks. I know I will help keep TGS on-line. For the short time I've been here I have made so many friends and mentors, and learned so much. My goaties love me being here. I'm not sure how much I can give since I'm not working except for my soap. But if everyone gives $1 none of us will go broke and all of us can stay together :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My job has its perks too, pretty easy to get time off and I love most of my coworkers.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I will pay the first month! Give me a paypal account to send it to. Or if you prefer a check so you don't have to pay the paypal fees give me a address. 

We all benefit an incredible amount from The Goat Spot and you should have help paying for the fees all the time not just when you have a financial hardship.

I understand that money is real hard for most right now.

I feel that if people send what they can afford when they can afford we can help insure that The Goat Spot never goes away.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

That's very sweet. I feel terrible asking! So please if you can't don't feel obligated in anyway. Some how TGS will stay I will do my best.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey....you made TGS when us older..errr, original members were lost, you brought us together again and I for one can and will contribute to keep it going :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I promise any funds given will go towards TGS's upkeep and not to anything else. I keep a tight budget an allocate funds to specific areas (kind of strange that way)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Not a "strange" way to budget at all...I do the same!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

I will help too. I have learned so much here and don't want to lose it. Thank you for everything you do Stacey! :thumb: And I'm sorry your having work problems. :hug:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I knew we would band together--herds do that!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Stacey, I sent you a pm.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

what would be the link to donate


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you have paypal you can use [email protected]


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry... things aren't going good....  I will pray... things will get better soon.... :hug: :grouphug:


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I was kind of surprised no one was asked to donate in the first place. I was a member on another forum and if you were a regular you either donated or you could donate in someone else's name, but you were expected to donate $12 a year I think, something like that. I feel bad that I didn't even think about how it was being supported. You do so much, you are always here supporting everyone with your knowledge or just a kind word, we should not expect you to pay for it all yourself either.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry Stacey, I hope and pray you are able to find something where you are treated better and can have that connection with your clients.

I don't have a regular income <stay at home mom>,but I WILL donate as much as I can when I get another payment hopefully next week.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im actually looking forward to this -- maybe take a week off and CLEAN MY ROOM! :ROFL: and then dust the entire house to rid it of all the pollen and enjoy the goats.

After that I hope to find a job doing something maybe even in the dog grooming field. Eh I dont know, and right now I dont care. I just feel so good


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> I just feel so good


I have left crappy jobs before and I know the feeling very well. The last job I left my boss gave me a hard time about maternity leave even though the union rules said I didn't need his permission - so i took my leave and then and I told him two days before Christmas that I wasn't coming back - ever.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

If you use PayPal select the "Personal" tab that way there shouldn't be fees.

Sending a hug too Stacey! I hope this change is a good step in a new direction for you. Please let me know if there are months the donations aren't enough.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You are all so very sweet - thank you for helping keep this going. Im sorry my life decision has us here. But I do appreciate it


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Don't worry, I think everyone will donate plenty to keep it going. Without this forum I would be in a world of hurt in emergencies. The advice and expertise is priceless and often a hundred times better than most available vets (since there is a huge lack of vets who even know a goat's head from it's butt.) Also, the support is even more priceless when we are second guessing our choices, feeling bummed, dealing with a loss, having troubles making decisions, etc. I will donate as soon as I'm done cooking dinner!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Well donations are coming in and its such a blessing to me thank you all :grouphug:

as to the job thing....tonight is the night I give my 2 weeks. Im a bit nervous about that more so because I first have to sit through an entire meeting where we could get bashed or it could be good. my coworkers are asking me to wait to put in my two weeks till I speak for them (I tend to be the spokes person for everyone) and to honor them I said I would. 

On a good note I called a place down the road a bit about being a dog bather and she said she is looking for someone part time during the week! she asked when I could start and to call her when I know (will depend if I get fired right away or they keep me for the two weeks). 

Im real excited about this. I loved grooming school and hope to get into grooming again. This is a step in the right direction


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Stacey Please pm or email me your snail mail address. Me and Paypal dont' agree(I forgot my password and due to getting married they keep saying I am not who I am). 
I Have been a dog groomer since 1994 and love it. I have my own shop( about 6 years now) and it's great. I am currently booked about a month out. So if you want to follow that path I say do it- to me it's very rewarding. And I have a great clientele. GOod luck


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Stacy,
PM me with address. :hug: 

Thank you for all you do for us and our "kids".
BTW, just remember, human customers don't pee on the floor (or worse) and don't bite. :greengrin: Plus, no anal glands. :shocked: (I did prep for a groomer for awhile)

Gina


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

> human customers don't pee on the floor (or worse) and don't bite. :greengrin:


After 25 years of nursing I can assure you, oh yes they do!!!! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------

